# Ghost Shrimp for bait...



## Pcola-born (Jan 22, 2008)

Old "Pcola-born" will be home for Thanksgiving! (Lord willing)...was wondering if I should drive my fishing car so I can chase some pompano/whiting on P-cola beach and use ghost shrimp for bait. I know it's getting cold and was wondering if ghost shrimp get hard to find (like sand fleas) when the water is colder.

OBTW, got an Alvey rod/reel so I'm ready to cast out pass the 2nd/3rd sandbar and keep my feet dry...(don't like shark bites...)

I got a shrimp pump, a sand flea rake, beach cart, 11-12 foot rods and Alvey and Lew speed spinning reels...I'm ready for some "Black Friday" fishing!

HANA'PA (Hawaiian for "FISH ON")

Pcola-born


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

Ghost shrimp can be found year round. I seem to find more during the winter months.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

PurpleNGold said:


> Ghost shrimp can be found year round. I seem to find more during the winter months.


*Same here. But the only problem I have with them is I find I almost have to use them when sight fishing because if anything is around they will strip that shrimp off your hook faster then you can pull in slack. If anyone has a trick to hokking these things to last longer please post it.*


----------



## Pcola-born (Jan 22, 2008)

*Ghost Shrimp for Bait...*

Thanks guys for the replies...do all p-cola beaches have them or are there "better spots" (ie., chicken bone, fort pickens, the cross etc.) that have more ghosties...thinking about bringing some back to Melbourne to put in the refrig until the following weekend...have anyone tried keeping them for a week or more?


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

Not sure about P cola but in GS and OBA you can find them on pretty much all the beaches. Low tide is the best time to go after them. I've frozen then before and they work just as well, but they fall apart easier. I was told to salt them when freezing them but I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Pcola-born (Jan 22, 2008)

PurpleGold,

Thanks for the reply. Will hunt some down once I get to P-cola--I hear that the pomps are still biting but the long-range weather report has the high only being 62 on 25 Nov and the low in the mid 40s (that's awful for a central Florida resident like me...LOL)

HANA'PA

Pcola-born


----------

